
How to be a 10x data scientist [Medium premium] - daoudc
https://towardsdatascience.com/how-to-be-a-10x-data-scientist-4718accf7d3f
======
alexgmcm
I think premium Medium posts should be at least labelled, if not removed, on
HN.

Especially when so many of them are just a modern evolution of blogspam or
thinly veiled content marketing.

~~~
daoudc
I didn't actually realise they'd made it premium - I thought I'd turned that
off. Will try and get a link that gives access.

